# rabbit run



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you accidentally lose a pigeon that can't fly and is caged in?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very glad your buns have more freedom to do what they like.  xx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Clearly you're gutted about the pigeon


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hoorah! Freedom for the pigeon!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Well it's a bit hard to be, I mean it has recovered, is able to fly again and is now hopefully free in the sky. Whats to be gutted about that?


I'm just confused as you said there's no way it could fly again. How do you know it hasn't walked off?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Probably flown back tO whence it came where it's owner will neck it for being a crap racing pigeon  
At least you have your catching rabbits problem sorted out now.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

How are the rabbits getting on now, have you rebonded them or are you waiting?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> How are the rabbits getting on now, have you rebonded them or are you waiting?


I thought they were rebonded pretty quickly after the op?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lopside said:


> I thought they were rebonded pretty quickly after the op?


I dunno, I thought buns could only be rebonded 6-8 weeks after neutering, and the disagreement with this was the cause of one of the arguments on a now-locked thread.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I dunno, I thought buns could only be rebonded 6-8 weeks after neutering, and the disagreement with this was the cause of one of the arguments on a now-locked thread.


Dunno?? Lol. :001_tongue:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> my buns were rebonded 3 weeks after the op. They couldn't wait to be back together and are happily running around in their now massive spaces. They now have a dry weather run and a wet weather one, a shed and the garden around the runs and shed. They have triple the space they had within 2 days!


Can I very calmly suggest that you double-mesh both runs and make a meshed frame for the shed door, so the cat incident doesn't happen again?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It won't, at least not with that cat anyway.None of the rest of the row would get a cat, my next door neighbor's don't like them as they are keen gardeners and have a dog, the ones next door again who bought it home don't want it back, and my aunt lives in the last house and she certainly wouldn't want a cat. All the cats that live around don't come to any of our gardens as there is 7 (sometimes 8) dogs between all the houses. Up til that one, I haven't had a problem that a quick spray of water from a squirty bottle wouldn't solve, in much the same way as it stopped the rabbits chewing wiring when they were in the house.


Even so, it could still happen again.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you got the bunnies sorted  they must be much happier now.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------

